# grain mill



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

Estate sale find. Back to Basics Grain Mill. Appears to have never been used. The box is a little worn but mill itself looks new. $ 30 plus shipping from 85204















[/URL]


----------



## MainehomesteadR (Nov 29, 2013)

is this hand operated???


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

sold


----------

